# [Oblivion] Wertvolles zum Stehlen



## revans-erbe (6. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin Dieb und will mich bereichern. Was lohnt sich zu stehlen bzw. wo gibt es die Wertvollsten Sachen?
Danke,Max


----------



## MICHI123 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin Dieb und will mich bereichern. Was lohnt sich zu stehlen bzw. wo gibt es die Wertvollsten Sachen?
> Danke,Max


             
geil dass nirgends erwähnt wird, dass es um ein spiel geht. unter dem gesichtspunkt ist der thread echt geil 
und erst recht nich welches game ^^


----------



## archwizard80 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin Dieb und will mich bereichern. Was lohnt sich zu stehlen bzw. wo gibt es die Wertvollsten Sachen?
> Danke,Max



Banken sind nicht schlecht, da liegt häufig viel wertvolles Zeugs rum, allerdings musst Du aufpassen, da viele Filialen heutzutage keine Kasse oder Schließfächer mehr sondern nur noch Bargeldautomaten haben. Da solltest Du Einbrechen mindestens auf +7 haben und schweres Gerät (wahlweise Hammer, Sprengstoff, Bulldozer) mitbringen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				archwizard80 am 06.11.2006 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vergiss aber nicht vorher genügend Geschicklichkeit zu skillen sonst hat c4 ne 50% chance auf "zufrühtes hochgehen"
udn die NPC called "Bullen" sollen im Leipzig level auch extrem schnel lsein ...also sprinten nicht vergessen


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bin Dieb und will mich bereichern. Was lohnt sich zu stehlen bzw. wo gibt es die Wertvollsten Sachen?
> Danke,Max



Ich würd's mal im Villenviertel Deines momentanen Levels versuchen. Aber pass auf die Wachhunde auf, die ziehen Dir ganz schön viele Hitpoints ab.

Und pass, wie schon gesagt, auf die Polizisten NPCs auf.

Wenn Du geschnappt wirst, solltest Du Dir schon mal den passenden Dialog für die Spielsequenz "Gerichtsverhandlung" zulegen, ansonsten musst Du in den Level "JVA". Und der ist ziemlich eintönig; insofern solltest Du auch vorher Deinen Rhetorik-Skill erhöhen und auch Dein Charisma steigern, damit Du gegen - den oft höllisch fiesen "Richter"-NPC ne' Chance hast.

Achja, Du kannst auch einen Ally mieten; "Rechtsanwalt", der kostet aber immens viel und Du hast keine Garantie, dass es besser läuft.


Vergiss nicht, Du bist im Realistic-Mode; d.h., Du kannst nicht Speichern.

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## Birdy84 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				DawnHellscream am 06.11.2006 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> archwizard80 am 06.11.2006 16:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nützlich bei der Aktion wäre ein Sturmgewehr, musst aber vorher einen Waffenschein gemacht haben (setzt Intelligenz 20 vorraus) und Geschicklichkeit 35 haben, sonst geht nix. Das Talent "Geiseln nehmen" sollte man für den Notfall auch erlernt haben.


----------



## MICHI123 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				Spassbremse am 06.11.2006 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd's mal im Villenviertel Deines momentanen Levels versuchen. Aber pass auf die Wachhunde auf, die ziehen Dir ganz schön viele Hitpoints ab.


jup, villenviertel würde ich auch empfehlen, Bank ist einfach zu riskant, verschliessende panzerglastüren, silent alarm, zu holen gibts auch meistens nur wenig... 
du solltest schleichen und Dietrich auf 15-20 skillen, und das ziel vorher lange als spec beoabachten.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				Birdy84 am 06.11.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Nützlich bei der Aktion wäre ein Sturmgewehr, musst aber vorher einen Waffenschein gemacht haben (setzt Intelligenz 20 vorraus) und Geschicklichkeit 35 haben, sonst geht nix. Das Talent "Geiseln nehmen" sollte man für den Notfall auch erlernt haben.



Hallo? Er skillt auf "Dieb" - nicht auf "Terrorist"...lt. Klassenbeschreibung kann er gar keine vollautomatischen Waffen benutzen...  

Gruss,
Bremse


----------



## revans-erbe (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				MICHI123 am 06.11.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ich geil finde: Wenn ein thread unter "The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion" unter "aktuelle Top-Themen" eröffnet wird, sollte das jedem klar sein...


----------



## ich98 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich geil finde: Wenn ein thread unter "The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion" unter "aktuelle Top-Themen" eröffnet wird, sollte das jedem klar sein...



wenn du den Thread in den Top-100 findest und dann in Rollenspiel landest, was kaum einer sieht, kommt das schon sehr übel


----------



## PForsberg (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				ich98 am 06.11.2006 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 17:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hier ist mein persönlicher Vorschlag zum Thread des Jahres


----------



## revans-erbe (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				PForsberg am 06.11.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> ich98 am 06.11.2006 17:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schön.

Kann jemand meine Frage beantworten??


----------



## Goddess (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich geil finde: Wenn ein thread unter "The Elder Scrolls 4: Oblivion" unter "aktuelle Top-Themen" eröffnet wird, sollte das jedem klar sein...


Du solltest Wissen, das dein Thema hier im Rollenspiele-Forum erstellt wird, nicht aber in den Top-Themen zu Oblivion. Dieses "Forum" stellt nur eine Übersicht dar, ist aber kein wirkliches Forum. Dein Thema erscheint in diesem Fall auch nur da, wenn dem Themen Titel ein [Oblivion] voran gestellt wird. Zu deiner Frage, was es sich lohnt zu stehlen, lautet meine Empfehlung, klau Schlüssel von NPC. Und dann sieh dich in den Häusern der NPC um, deren Schlüssel du aktuell gestohlen hast. Eine allgemeine Empfehlung kann ich dir da aber nicht geben. Es gibt einfach zu viele Gegenstände in Oblivion.


----------



## Birdy84 (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				Spassbremse am 06.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 06.11.2006 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mist...hatte ich vergessen, der Dieb kan ja max. ne SMG nehmen..


----------



## FallenWizard (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*

Hab die englische Version, also gebe ich auch die Englischen Bezeichnungen.

Red Jewelry. Brich ein, geh in den ersten Stock, klau den Schlüssel von dem Schlafenden NPC, gehe wieder ins Erdgeschoss und räum die Vitrinen aus. So hab ich meine ersten 1000 Gold bekommen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (6. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				Birdy84 am 06.11.2006 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Spassbremse am 06.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mensch leute ..nach dem 3. post is der witz lau .....sam fisher klaut keien schlüssel von npcs ...er bricht ihnen nur das genick und hangelt dann an rohren rum.

EDit.: hab grad i mreal-life-modus mir nen  blauen Handschuh der göttlichen geilheit erfarmt.
stufe 5  , max. Damage udn + 5 Charisma ...ich bin so toll ..dammit rock ich den raid "Budneskanzlerhaus" udn besieg am Edne oberboss "angela von der Merkel" um ihr die Ohren für die Quest "leih mir ein Ohr" zu kriegen.


omg geht mir das hier aufn geist


----------



## MICHI123 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				revans-erbe am 06.11.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> MICHI123 am 06.11.2006 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. kann ein thread nicht unter top themen eröffnet werden, da wird er nur angezeigt wenn vor kurzem darin gepostet wurde.
2. steht der thread bei mir unter rollenspielen
3. pwnd


----------



## autumnSkies (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*

Alles klugscheißer außer FallenWizzard. Wollte ihn an diser Stelle nur mal loben.
Auch wenn der Gag geil kommt. 

Gute Dinge zu stehlen macht meiner Meinung nach auch nur für die Diebesgilden Quest Spaß da es ansonsten viel zu einfach ist.


----------



## golani79 (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*

Irgendwelche Sachen zu stehlen in Oblivion lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich, da man viel zu selten wirklich wertvolle Dinge findet.

Einfach ein paar Dungeons ausräumen und die gefundenen Ausrüstungsgegentsände verticken.
Somit lässt sich viel schneller Kohle machen!


----------



## DawnHellscream (7. November 2006)

*AW: Wertvolles zum Stehlen*



			
				golani79 am 07.11.2006 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwelche Sachen zu stehlen in Oblivion lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht wirklich, da man viel zu selten wirklich wertvolle Dinge findet.
> 
> Einfach ein paar Dungeons ausräumen und die gefundenen Ausrüstungsgegentsände verticken.
> Somit lässt sich viel schneller Kohle machen!




ausser der händlerbug is noch da, dass jeder händler gleiches godl besitzt ..egal wie gei ldie items droppen ..udn so, dass dir kein händler mehr deine billigste götterrüstung abkaufen kann, die du beim bettler X findest ^^


----------

